# A Vizsla learning French



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/03/vizsla-learning-french-101.html

This is one of the funniest Vizlsa videos I have ever come across.

Off to a Master Hunt test.

Happy trails and trials

Rod


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

That was hilarious. Thanks so much for sharing! That dog looked like he was having tons of fun--real and staged--especially when he got to rip up that poster!


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Perfect! That IS one of the best V videos I've seen. I will be sure to share!


----------



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

We loved it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

So cute - that V looks very similar to my Ruby.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

VERY, VERY FUNNY!! Thanks! I plan on sharing it with a few friends, too.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Hilarious, I don't mind learning some French like that.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Very Good, had some nights like that myself!!!!

Couldn't stop laughing.

DH


----------



## tracker (Jun 27, 2011)

kinda cruel, but hilarious.


----------



## Coco (Jul 27, 2011)

So funny. I needed that laugh.
Cheers


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

lolol
that was hilarious! ;D


----------



## labar349 (Oct 14, 2010)

That was so funny!!!!


----------

